# Turkish armored vehicle 'Dragon' en route to Africa



## Hindustani78

http://aa.com.tr/en/africa/turkish-armored-vehicle-dragon-en-route-to-africa/771507
Ejder Yalcin 4x4 is a 'dynamic, agile, modular, versatile, easy care and low maintenance combat vehicle'








Turkey will send the first fleet of the Ejder Yalcin 4x4 tactical armored vehicles -- called "Dragon" in English -- to a North African nation, project developer Nurol Makina said on Tuesday.

The export agreement was signed with the ministry of defense of the African country after the successful completion of the vehicle's desert testing in past months, the company said.

As per the agreement's privacy clause, the name of the country will not be disclosed.

The armored vehicles boast a comprehensive integrated logistics support package, the company added.

The Ejder Yalcin 4x4 has a unique design, with the highest level of protection in its class allowing the vehicle to negotiate all kinds of terrain including off-road, Nurol Makina explained.

According to the website, the vehicle has a crew capacity of 11 and can reach maximum speeds of 110 kph (about 68 mph).

The vehicle is a "dynamic, agile, modular, versatile, easy care and low maintenance combat vehicle", said the company on its website.

An independent international accreditation agency carried out explosion and durability tests and certified the protection features of the Ejder Yalcin 4x4 -- the first time such an international certification has been given in Turkey.

Various weapon systems and a high payload capacity can easily be integrated to the Ejder Yalcin 4x4, the company said.

Optional weapon systems include a 7.62 mm machine gun, a 12.7 mm machine gun, a 25 mm antiaircraft gun or a 40 mm automatic grenade launcher, which can be added to the vehicle, according to information published on the website.

It can boast various configurations such as armored combat, command control, ambulance, armored personnel carrier, border surveillance and security, air defense and mine/handmade explosive detection and destruction vehicles.

"The Ejder Yalcin is a proven vehicle in the country and will now take on important missions abroad," the company general director Engin Akyol said. "It is important for us to maintain this success and export our vehicles to other markets."

*Reporting by Goksel Yildirim; Writing by Zeynep Beyza Kilic

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dai Toruko

good deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Its Tunisia if im correct.

@HannibalBarca 

Anyways, Tunisia has a promising future we should support it in its new era as much as possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

xenon54 said:


> Its Tunisia if im correct.
> 
> @HannibalBarca
> 
> Anyways, Tunisia has a promising future we should support it in its new era as much as possible.



It's Tunisia, yes with around 70pcs.
First country export of Ejder, same goes for the Kirpi, we were the first export country too.

Others will come, for more Ejder order and even in other fields, like AFV (Arma and such) and maybe for incoming Hurkus-C & T-129 & UAV (anka ) , in the coming years.

Today Cobra I & II are in trials too...

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Zarvan

ejderyalcin.com
Turkish company Nurol Makina has won its first export contract for its Ejder Yalcin 4×4 armored combat vehicles.

According to company, the first export contract involves a “North African country.” The company did not name the client country for secrecy clauses in the contract.

EJDER YALÇIN is an 4×4 armored combat vehicle that has high protection and mobility, is developed to meet the operational requirements of military units and security forces in every region including rural and urban areas.

EJDER YALÇIN 4×4 has proven itself in the operational areas and it offers special solutions to the different operational requirements of users with customizations such as; Border Surveillance and Security Vehicle, Air Defence Vehicle, Reconnaissance Vehicle, Command and Control Vehicle, Mine/IED Detection-Clearence Vehicle, Combat Vehicle, Personnel Carrier, CBRN Surveillance Vehicle, Tactical Missile Carriage/Launch System and Armored Ambulance.

Nurol Makina, a four-wheel drive tactical armored vehicles specialist, has sold more than 250 units of the Ejder Yalcin. Total orders have exceeded 500 units.

http://defence-blog.com/army/nurol-...its-ejder-yalcin-armored-combat-vehicles.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umair5565

good

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

*https://aa.com.tr/en/africa/turkish-armored-vehicles-showcased-in-senegal/1109401*
*Turkish armored vehicles showcased in Senegal*
Vehicles will be used in fight against terrorism and organized crime, says Senegale Lt. Gen. Cheikh Gueye

05.04.2018











*DAKAR *

The Senegalese army showcased its military vehicles produced by Turkish defense industry on its Independence Day.

Senegal's army displayed 25 recently purchased 4x4 armored vehicles called Ejder Yalcin and four riot control vehicles called Ejder TOMA for the first time during the Independence Day parade in the capital Dakar.

Chief of Defense Staff, Lt. Gen. Cheikh Gueye, in an interview with Anadolu Agency said the army, in its attempt to strengthen its defense system and facilitate the fight against terrorism, were showing a preference for Turkish weapons, vehicles, and techniques.

"Turkish products have an optimal quality and a fair price in the field of vehicles and accessories," said Gueye.






"These vehicles will be used in operational areas as part of the combat against terrorism and organized crimes. The Ejder Yalcin and Ejder TOMA have increased the capacity of our defense forces, they are very well suited to the modern warfare demands of the defense forces."

Gueye also raised the possibility of increasing military cooperation between Senegal and Turkey, which could lead to the purchase of additional types of products.

"It is common to see Turkish defense industry equipment in many African countries," he said.

The Ejder Yalcın weighs 14 tons and provides protection against explosives. It can accommodate up to 11 personnel in times of emergency and can carry loads of up to four tons. It can reach speeds of 120 kilometers per hour.

The riot control Ejder TOMA vehicle can reach speeds of 110 kph and can carry five tons of water.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fachfouch

bsruzm said:


>


I think that those ones in the picture are for tunisia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

fachfouch said:


> I think that those ones in the picture are for tunisia


Did Tunisia order Remote Weapon Station?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Indian National Security Guards sherpa APC












Sherpa are a Tibetic ethnic group native to the most mountainous regions of Nepal, as well as certain areas of China, Bhutan. In 1717, the Mongol [URL='https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dzungar_Khanate']Dzungar Khanate invaded Tibet, In 1724, the regions of Amdo and Kham were made into the province of Qinghai (Kokonor).[/URL]

NSG's Sherpa Light in Kashmir


----------



## fachfouch

bsruzm said:


> Did Tunisia order Remote Weapon Station?


I don't know about that but they look like these ones in the back here maybe the remote weapon will be installed later

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bsruzm

fachfouch said:


> I don't know about that but they look like these ones in the back here maybe the remote weapon will be installed later
> View attachment 475472


I am not that aware of the deal details between Nurol and Tunisia but I haven't seen an Ejder with RWS in Tunisia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamilcar

bsruzm said:


> Did Tunisia order Remote Weapon Station?



we did actually
we're using it on the Kirpi








bsruzm said:


> I am not that aware of the deal details between Nurol and Tunisia but I haven't seen an Ejder with RWS in Tunisia.



not so sure about it myself but seems like a covered RWS..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BaybarsHan




----------



## 925boy

Turkey has some good military products.good going.


----------

